# My First Fattie!



## compfixr (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are some pics of my first fattie! I kept it simple with just some pepperjack, monterrey jack, pepperoni, and jalapeno for my ingredients. Used Jimmy Dean Country suasage and some Blues Hog dry rub from Perry, Mo.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks great! bet you'll be doing some more.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## rivet (Apr 18, 2009)

Real nice looking juicy fattie, Compfixr~ thanks for sharing! You sure got the hang of it; keep them coming. By the way...really liked the jalapeno slices in it!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats on your first fattie.  What did you think?  Don't be so shy with those ingredients.  

Good job outta you.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to the fattie addiction!


----------



## bakbone (May 4, 2009)

Just want to say hello to everyone since i'm a noob to Forum and to Smoking. Wanted to post this under the thread where i found the recipe to give koodos to who posted it but was unable to find it again.  so here is my first attempt at what i would call a Mini Fattie:  Johnsonville Beer Brats stuffed with spicy mustard and sauerkraut wrapped in bacon. had them on the smoker for 2 hrs at around 225 degrees


----------



## pignit (May 4, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## pineywoods (May 4, 2009)

Looks like a great 1st and I'm sure it won't be your last


----------



## slanted88 (May 4, 2009)

Man...that look's great!


----------



## fishhead (May 5, 2009)

It's even better with a side of maple syrup to dip in, give it a try soon.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 5, 2009)

compfxr that looks awesome!  Love the jalapeno idea...I wonder if banana peppers would be good with the pepperoni...a new twist on the pizza fattie...well maybe I got myself an idea!

Either way great job!  It won't be your last!


----------



## cman95 (May 5, 2009)

Good job...you know those are addicting!!


----------



## grothe (May 5, 2009)

Great job...love the fattie...jalapeno slices


----------



## irishteabear (May 5, 2009)

Nice job!  Welcome to the addiction.


----------

